# X1R Have you heard about it? Does it work?



## BurgerMcDo (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi guys just wondering whats your opinion about this engine oil compound
http://www.x1r.com/automotive1.htm


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: X1R Have you heard about it? Does it work? (BurgerMcDo)*

junk


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: X1R Have you heard about it? Does it work? (BurgerMcDo)*

According to GMORG on BITOG: 
"the X-1R Concentrate Engine Treatment's active ingredient is chlorinated paraffin. It also contains some esters, some diphenyl-amines, and Barium Sulfonate."
If you are using good oil the additives included in the oil are balanced to meet their target formulation. If you add this stuff to an oil, who knows what you will get. Oil formulations are carefully made to achieve a balance that the formulator is looking for. There are always tradeoffs, you increase one additive and it may have a negative effect you don't want. IMO it's smarter to just use a good oil with a strong additive pack, then you don't need to worry about additives.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: X1R Have you heard about it? Does it work? (saaber2)*

I can't figure out peoples fascination with putting crap into their cars to "clean them out"! I've only owned 3 cars and still have two of them, the Cabriolet had 434,674 kms (269,983 miles) the body died but the engine is still spinning like a top (according to my friend that has the engine). The Mk4 has 177,000+ miles with 5 years of track hammering on it, I rebuilt it last year and internals were mint (I removed the head and did new cams and lifters so did the rings and bearings since I was there) and my Mk3 (bought used) has 122,000+ miles but I've only put on 12,000 myself and more than half are track miles.
If you use good quality oil and filters you don't need all those Sea foam, X1R what ever and other snake oils.......










_Modified by gehr at 5:41 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## BurgerMcDo (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: X1R Have you heard about it? Does it work? (gehr)*

ah ok. But it says that it treats the metal, not the oil.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: X1R Have you heard about it? Does it work? (BurgerMcDo)*

And that's different how?! I'll make it simple......use good quality oil and filters.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: X1R Have you heard about it? Does it work? (BurgerMcDo)*

Appears to be similar to Prolong. Here is the patent for prolong which explains how it works. It is a an extreme pressure additive.
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/EP0195674.html
Quote from bruce 381 on BITOG who has been making oil and additives for over 30 years:
"Chlor parrifin are used in cutting oils to reduce tool buildup they will work very well as a AW/EP additive and have been used in greases aswell as big EMD electromotive diesel locomotives.
The down side is they will form Hydrochloric acid when heated over about 250/300F to combat this the snake oil guys will add a high amount of high base Calcium sulfonate to react with the acids as they form, most ot the snake oils will have a TBN of about 10-15.
The problem is complete reaction of acids forms since a hot engine will have a good amount of both oil and blow by vapour the acids WILL cause rust/corrosion and ultimatly bearing wear, even the nuetralized salts will be corosion to lead/babit bearings.
If used and oil changed very short intervals probley not much problem BUT is a time bomb NOT worth using that is why NO major used them is API PCMO's 
Also most commercial cutiing fluids containing chlor parrifin are way cheaper one I make has 30% and sells for about $2.00 quart most snake oils are 20-40% and sell for ???
bruce"
As said above, use high quality oil, avoid the snake oil.


_Modified by saaber2 at 11:16 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## fellons337 (Aug 18, 2003)

This stuff is amazing! I put it in my 2009 CRF 450 Dirt bike and gained 5hp on the dyno. I also put it in my diesel truck because and injector was going bad and it came back to life. My friends Nissan coupe had transmission issues that went completely away after 20 mins.


----------



## fellons337 (Aug 18, 2003)

This is the company based out of denver. Here is a PDF

http://globalenergyoptions.webdesigncatalyst.com/pdf/XPAManual3.12.pdf


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

fellons337 said:


> This stuff is amazing! I put it in my 2009 CRF 450 Dirt bike and gained 5hp on the dyno. I also put it in my diesel truck because and injector was going bad and it came back to life. My friends Nissan coupe had transmission issues that went completely away after 20 mins.


10% more horsepower, just from an oil additive? :bs:


----------

